
Find top fidget spinners based on spin time, color, body material, shape etc. - gh1
http://spinnersearch.com/
======
gh1
I joined the fidget spinner[0] craze about a month ago. Since then, they have
been my constant companion at work. For those who don't know, a fidget spinner
is a stress relieving toy that has become popular recently. I have a couple of
spinners already and getting more every month.

I spend a lot of time researching spinners before buying a new one. Spin time
is the most important thing, since it feels great if the spinner keeps going
forever after a hard flick. But I also look for specific colors, body
materials and how much noise the spinner makes. Amazon doesn't make research
easy, since the information is all over the place and typically hard to find.

So I decided to make this process easier. Me and my friend Martin went through
the top 100 spinners on Amazon and put the information about color, shape,
lights, spin time, noise, price and body material in a postgres database. I
built a Django website on top of the database where you can filter the top
spinners on Amazon using your preferred criteria.

I find it extremely useful to be able to filter based on my preferences and
quickly see the top matching spinners. I hope some others might benefit from
it too.

The website is at the moment a work in progress. So any constructive feedback
is most welcome. I will also try my best to respond to any questions, if you
have any.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidget_spinner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fidget_spinner)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'm quite doubtful that obsessing over a device in my pocket will calm me. I
don't even carry change any more; I found myself fingering it in my pockets.
Instead I try to calm my self, reduce fidgety behavior and stay in the moment.

Not one of the converts.

